# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) منقول : موضوع خاص بملفات ريستور ايفون و ايباد

## hassan riach

* موضوع خاص بملفات ريستور*    *الأيفون*  *2g.3g.3gs .4g.4s*  *و* *ايباد*   1.2.3.1g.2g.3g.4g

----------


## hassan riach

*4GS*             نبتدى على بركه الله       الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     iPhone4,1_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw       *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *iPhone4,1_5.0.1_9A406_Restore.ipsw*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *iPhone4,1_5.1_9B179_Restore.ipsw*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *iPhone4,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

* للأيفون*   *4G*  **       *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *iPhone3,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * iPhone3,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * iPhone3,1_5.0.1_9A405_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,3_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw*     * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.3.4_8K2_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.3_8F190_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.1_8B117_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw*  *الإصـــدار الوحيد*   * CDMA*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone3,3_4.2.10_8E600_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

* للأيفون*   *3GS*    **  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPhone2,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *iPhone2,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *iPhone2,1_5.0.1_9A405_Restore.ipsw*         *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.3.4_8K2_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.3_8F190_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.2.1_8C148a_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.1_8B117_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_3.1.2_7D11_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_3.1_7C144_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_3.0.1_7A400_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone2,1_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

*الأيفون*   *3G*    **    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_4.1_8B117_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_4.0.1_8A306_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_3.1.2_7D11_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_3.1_7C144_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_3.0.1_7A400_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.2.1_5H11_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.2_5G77_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.1_5F136_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.0.2_5C1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.0.1_5B108_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,2_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

*للأيبود*      *IPOD TOUCH 4G*        *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *iPod4,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      *iPod4,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    iPod4,1_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.3.4_8K2_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.3_8F190_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod4,1_4.1_8B118_Restore.ipsw

----------


## hassan riach

*للأيبود*     *IPOD TOUCH 3G*        
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    iPod3,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.3_8F190_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.1_8B117_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_3.1.2_7D11_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod3,1_3.1.1_7C145_Restore.ipsw

----------


## hassan riach

*للأيبود*    *IPOD TOUCH 2G*          الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_4.1_8B117_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_4.0_8A293_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_2.2.1_5H11a_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_2.2_5G77a_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod2,1_2.1.1_5F138_Restore.ipsw

----------


## hassan riach

*للأيبود*    *IPOD TOUCH 1G*      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_2.2.1_5H11_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_2.1_5F137_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_2.0.2_5C1_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1   2.0.1_5B108   Restore.ipsw     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1.5_4B1_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1.4_4A102_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1.3_4A93_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1.2_3B48b_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1.1_3A110a_Restore.ipsw    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   iPod1,1_1.1_3A101a_Restore.ipsw

----------


## hassan riach

* الايفون *   *2 G*   **        *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_3.1.3_7E18_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_3.1.2_7D11_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_3.1_7C144_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_3.0.1_7A400_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_3.0_7A341_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.2.1_5H11_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.2_5G77_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.1_5F136_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.0.2_5C1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.0.1_5B108_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_2.0_5A347_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.1.4_4A102_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.1.3_4A93_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.1.2_3B48b_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.1.1_3A109a_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.0.2_1C28_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.0.1_1C25_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPhone1,1_1.0_1A543a_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

* الأيبـــاد 3*        
GSM   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *iPad3,3_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*     * WI FI*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *iPad3,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

*الأيبـــاد 2*  *IPAD2  WIFI*    **    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *iPad2,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * iPad2,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad2,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad2,1_4.3.4_8K2_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad2,2_4.3.1_8G4_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *iPad2,1_4.3_8F191_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## hassan riach

*الأيبـــاد 1*     * IPAD 1*   **   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *iPad1,1_5.1.1_9B206_Restore.ipsw*    * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * iPad1,1_5.1_9B176_Restore.ipsw*     *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_5.0_9A334_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_4.3.5_8L1_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_4.3_8F190_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_4.2.1_8C148_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_3.2.2_7B500_Restore.ipsw*   * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * iPad1,1_3.2_7B367_Restore.ipsw*

----------


## bou-ahmed

thankssssss

----------


## rede

بارك الله فيك

----------


## al_hadad

الف شكر اخوي

----------


## aziz3155

chokran

----------


## abdelazizlobna

اكثر من رائع

----------


## salafsoft

chokran jazillannnnnnnnnnn ya akh 3ala had  alpakag alhail

----------


## ALLOHICHAM

بارك الله فيك

----------


## yassine01

merciiiii

----------


## ABDELAALII

*جزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## ABDELAALII

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير*

----------


## ABDELAALII

*بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير*

----------

